# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Ziekte van Perthes - Artikel

## Petra717

*Ziekte van Perthes*

De ziekte van Perthes komt vooral voor bij kinderen in de leeftijd tussen 2 en 13 jaar. Er is dan een probleem met de heupkop. Er is een tijdelijke verstoring in de bloedvoorziening van de heupkop. De botcellen gaan dan dood. Wanneer er weer meer bloedtoevoer is, worden de dode cellen opgeruimd. Dit maakt het dat de heupkop steeds van vorm veranderd. 

Deze ziekte kent drie fases wat een kind doorloopt. Zo heb je de necrose fase waarbij het botweefsel afsterft. Bij de fragmentatie fase is er kraakbenig weefsel voor het botweefsel in de plaats gekomen. De kop is dan zo soepel dat het van vorm kan veranderen. Daarna krijg je de herstel fase waarin normaal botweefsel terugkomt. Dit geheel kan 3 tot 5 jaar duren. Doch kan het verdere herstel doorgaan tot het eind van de groei. 

*Oorzaak*
Er gaan veel theorieën te ronde over de oorzaak van het verstoorde bloedvoorziening, maar er is geen bewijs voor te vinden. Soms zijn de kinderen wat kleiner dan normaal. Erfelijke factoren zijn ook nog nooit aangetoond, terwijl het wel familiair voor kan komen. Er is een onderzoek gaande of het te maken kan hebben met het stollingssysteem van het bloed. 

*Onderzoek*
Het eerste wat je kan zien aan je kind is dat hij/zij mank gaat lopen. Je kind kan dan klagen over pijn in de knie of in de heup. Dan is je kind eigenlijk al in de fragmentatie fase beland. Doordat er dan vormveranderingen plaatsvinden, kan de heup niet het gewicht dragen van het bovenlichaam.

Om te achterhalen wat er aan de hand is kan er een lichamelijk onderzoek plaatsvinden. Via een röntgenfoto kan worden bekeken in welke fase en graad van ziekte je kind zit. Een MRI scan kan aanvullende informatie geven als er onduidelijkheden zijn.

*Risico's*
Er is niet veel aan de hand zolang de vervormde kop binnen de beschermde kom blijft. Is dit niet het geval, dan kan er een deuk in de kop komen. Dan is de kop dus niet meer rond en kan het steeds platter worden, waardoor het draaien en spreiden van de heup beperkt wordt. 

Het blijkt dat bij jonge kinderen de heupkop zich beter kan herstellen, omdat er meer tijd voor is. Want zodra de groei stopt, stopt ook het herstel. Doch geeft, op jonge leeftijd de ziekte krijgen, geen garantie voor volledig herstel. Dit komt doordat een goede doorbloeding ook meebepaald of het herstel goed verloopt. 

Er is kans op heupartrose op latere leeftijd, maar dat is afhankelijk van hoe de kop misvormd is aan het einde van de groei. Het gewricht kan dan zo stijf worden dat dit aanhoudende pijn en problemen met het lopen veroorzaakt.

Vaak blijft het bij 1 heup die aangetast is. Het kan voorkomen dat als de ene heup hersteld is, de andere heup aangetast wordt. Dit is bij 10% a 15% het geval.

*Behandeling*
Het ziekteproces kan ingedeeld worden in 4 graden volgens Catterall. Dit is van belang voor het vaststellen van de behandeling. Bij graad 1 heeft een klein deel van de heupkop problemen. Dan is therapie niet echt nodig. Daarintegen heeft de gehele heupkop problemen bij graad 4.

Er is geen eenduidige aanpak om de ziekte van Perthes te behandelen. Er is een aanpak die pleit voor natuurlijk herstel en om eerst te kijken naar niet-operatieve behandelingen. Als het dan niet anders meer kan wordt er gedacht aan een operatie. Daarnaast is er een aanpak die meer verwacht van operatieve behandelingen. In ieder geval wordt er gekeken in welke graad de ziekte is. Belangrijk is dat de heupkop in de kom blijft zitten. Daarom zal dit steeds gecontroleerd worden via een röntgenfoto.

Niet-operatieve behandelingen:
- In het begin zal er in ieder geval geadviseerd worden om korte rustpauzes te nemen. Dan is de heup nog zo prikkelbaar en kan rust de pijnklachten doen verminderen. Dit kan eventueel samen met pijnstillers.
- Er kan gebruik gemaakt worden van een rolstoel, krukken, beugels en langdurige bedrust. Echter is bleek dit niet altijd goed te werken.
- Wanneer de pijn niet de overhand neemt is het van belang om regelmatig oefeningen te doen om het heupgewricht soepel te houden.

Operaties:
- Door een wigje onder de heupkop te verwijderen kan de kop weer in optimale stand in de kom worden gebracht. Na zo'n acht weken zullen de botdelen zijn vastgegroeid en kan de heup weer vrij bewegen en ook belast mag worden. Het kan wel zijn dat het been tijdelijk verkort is en dat er een tweede operatie nodig is na afloop. 
- Een pandaplastiek kan worden gedaan als de heup zo misvormd is dat het niet meer lukt om de kop in de kom te krijgen. Dit gebeurd vaak bij kinderen die na hun 8ste levensjaar de ziekte krijgen. 

*Links bij dit artikel*
- kinderorthopedie.nl http://www.kinderorthopedie.nl/conte...ie/perthes.asp
- medicinfo.nl http://www.medicinfo.nl/%7B40a42444-...6a422234c88%7D
- medicinfo.nl http://www.medicinfo.nl/%7B4b00e487-...582a4fcb7cc%7D

----------


## Yasmine

Is er nog iemand die de ziekte van Perthes heeft?

Wat ik wel spijtig vind is dat ze beweren dat de ziekte maar 3 jaar duurt. Het is iets wat je je hele leven hebt. Bij mij hebben ze een dakje aan mijn heupkom moeten bijzetten omdat mijn heupkop te plat was geworden. 

Ik vond vooral de behandelingen als kind erg. Ik was 3 toen ik pijn begon te krijgen in mijn lies. We hebben alle dokters hier in omstreken bezocht en er waren er bij die beweerde dat ik de aandacht van mijn moeder probeerde te trekken en dat ik gewoon comedie speelde. Toen ze het eindelijk ontdekte zat ik 2 jaar met een beugel tussen mijn benen. Vroeger wou ik altijd ballet of een andere dans uitoefenen maar dat mocht niet. Ook spelen ging moeilijk met die beugel. Pas in het middelbaar mocht ik stillaan meedoen met de turnlessen op school. Als kind is dit heel erg en trek je je het ook heel erg aan. Had ik toen meer te zeggen gehad dan hadden ze die beugel mogen weglaten tot ik volgroeid was voor de operatie.

Ik trek me wel niets aan van mijn littekens van de operatie maar je bent wel beperkter dan iemand die deze ziekte niet heeft. Ik zal ook nooit een staand beroep mogen uitoefenen van de dokter. Dat kan ik ook niet want door het lengteverschil in mijn benen krijg ik dan enorme last van mijn rug. Daarnaast is mijn goede heup ook aan het lijden omdat ik er altijd op leun en mijn gewicht niet goed verdeel over mijn beide benen wat dan ook weer pijn veroorzaakt. 

Ik ga ook veel vlugger dan andere mensen reuma ontwikkelen in mijn heupen waardoor een plastieke heup toch wel nodig zal zijn. 

Wie vragen heeft over deze ziekte of zijn verhaal kwijt wil, mag me altijd een mailtje sturen

----------


## Sherida1984

Bij mijn zoon hebben ze deze ziekte vorig jaar ontdekt hij is nou 6 jaar oud
En vind het echt verschrikkelijk want wij moeten om de 4 maanden foto's van zijn heup laten maken en hij zit al meer als een jaar in een rolstoel hij kan wel gewoon lopen en doet dat ook regelmatig als we hem niet goed in de gaten houden een behandeling hebben ze niet echt voor hem ja dat hij heel de dag in een rolstoel moet zitten maar dat is helaas niet gemakkelijk want probeer hem veel te beschermen door de zeggen wat er gebeurd als hij dit wel blijft doen maar het doet hem helemaal niks op school leid ook alles eronder want hij haalt slechte punten
Ik ben echt te einde raad heb al meermaals tegen de dokters gezegd dat hij zich hier niet aan kan houden en dat het alleen maar erger word en dat zie ik ook echt als hij doet lopen en de arsten in leuven doen er maar weinig aan 
Ik vind dit echt schandalig want ze zouden er beter voor zorgen dat hij gewoon niet meer kan lopen door bijvoorbeeld de gipsbroek maar ze doen niks er word alleen maar erger zo op de manier
Weet mss iemand mij hierbij raad te geven want ben echt ten einde raad en weet niet meer hoe ik dit moet aanpakken want kan hem moeilijk heel de dag vastbinden
Alvast bedankt

----------


## joyeeckman

Beste Scherida,
Mijn zoon is 9 en heeft de ziekte al van zijn tussen 5&6 jaar.
Ik weet dat het verschrikkelijk moeilijk is om er mee om te gaan, niet alleen voor ons jongens maar ook voor ons.Mijn zoon heeft de ziekte aan zijn linkerheup in vergevorderd stadium, niks meer aan te doen. Als jou zoontje in de eerste fase is zou echt aanraden om hem stil te houden ik weet van ondervinding dat het een bijna onmogelijke taak is maar je kan eventueel wat compenseren met zwemmen?? Of een hometrainer in huis te nemen (wel zonder weerstand) Zodat hij een uitlaatklep heeft. Allersins het is heel belangerijk dat zijn heupje niet elkaar zakt want dat is bij mijn zoontje gebeurd, nu is het afwachten tot volwassen leeftijd op een prothese.Wij zijn in behandeling in Gent en wordt daar ook niet veel wijzer door!!
Kben al blij dat er een lotgenote is want ikzelf ben het spoor ook bijster.
Joy

----------


## Yasmine

Beste Sherida,

Dat is ook heel moeilijk. Ik versta je zoon helemaal. Je bent niet abnormaal, hebt niet veel last maar toch moet je willen of niet in die rolstoel zitten. Ik heb zelf ook altijd het gevoel gehad dat ik wel mee kon turnen op school enzo maar ik mocht ook niets. Ik ben ook een tijdje gaan zwemmen in een club en dat vond ik fantastisch eindelijk iets dat ik mocht doen. 

Ik heb zelf een abductie-apparaat gehad. Dit was ook niet simpel maar ik was wel mobiel en dat is ook al een verschil. Bij mij is het een tijd ook een probleem geweest omdat ding terug aan te doen. Mijn moeder heeft dat toen tegen de dokter gezegd en die is toen zo boos geworden op mij dat ik niet anders durfde  :Big Grin: . Ik moest dat ding dag en nacht aanhouden met slechts 1 uur per dag pauze. 

Ze hebben me nooit gepest met dat ding op school ofzo. Wel vragen gesteld maar dat is normaal. Het enige wat mij van die tijd is bijgebleven is dat ik niet mocht mee turnen. Ik ben zelf in behandeling geweest bij professor Fabry en later Dr Moens in Pellenberg. Dr Molenaers heeft me geopereerd. 

Ik weet niet in welk stadium jou zoon is maar ik zou toch zeker eens vragen of zo'n beugel zoals ik heb gehad geen oplossing kan zijn. 

Ik vind de behandeling van nu eigenlijk ongehoord. Als ik weet dat mijn dochter dezelfde ziekte heeft als ik. Zou ik de rolstoeltherapie weigeren. Mochten ze mij voor de keuze plaatsen dan liever niets in mijn jonge jaren en geopereerd op mijn 10de dan mijn jonge jaren weggegooid en toch nog een operatie. Met die beugel wouden ze ook een operatie vermijden maar het was niet gelukt. 

De rolstoeltherapie heeft een te grote invloed op het kind zelf en op zijn zelfbeeld. Stel je maar eens voor 6 jaar en niks mogen doen!!! Dat is een marteling. Iedereen wil op straat en in het bos spelen. Dat hoort bij de ontwikkeling van een kind. Ik vraag me af of ze daar tegenwoordig ook aan denken.

----------


## Sherida1984

Hallo Yasmine
Bedankt voor je snelle reactie.
Het is inderdaad een hele moeilijke situatie voor ons allemaal maar je hebt me toch goeie tips gegeven want ik heb net gevraagd of hij misschien leuk vind om te gaan zwemmen en dat leek hem een heel goed idee want hij mist zijn voetballen heel erg.
Mijn zoon zit nu in het 2 de stadium en onze arts is ook dokter moens.
Ik ben afgelopen vrijdag nog in pellenberg geweest en gelukkig maakt hij vooruitgang en mag weer enkele stapjes doen toch een kleine opluchting maar toch zit hij nog voor een groot deel van de dag erin over 9 maanden hebben we weer een controle. 
maar ik moet je gelijk geven met de rolstoeltherapie ze denken inderdaad niet aan het kind en is inderdaad een marteling voor hem want heb al vaak genoeg moeten aanhoren dat ik een stoute mama ben en dat hij niks mag maar sta dan compleet machteloos.
Ik heb al na gevraagd voor het gipsbroekje maar dat zou bij hem niet helpen want zijn spieren stijf worden en hij moet oefeningen doen om ze soepel te houden
Voorlopig laten we hem op school in de rolstoel zodat hij als hij thuis is toch wat buiten kan fietsen of spelen
ik wil je ook bedanken dat ik me verhaal bij je kwijt kon want is toch ook eens prettig om van andere te horen hoe het bij hun is gegaan
Groetjes Sherida

----------


## Juliaausema

Hallo,
Ik heb zelf de ziekte gehad. Ik was vier jaar oud. Ik kom niet meer normaal traplopen. Toen is de ziekte van perthus geconstateerd. Daarna ben ik in het gips gelegd van voet tot schouder, een jaar lang. Ik heb hier nog veel foto's van. Daarna in de rolstoel en daarna weer in het gips, weer platliggen en daarna weer in de rolstoel. Het heeft al met al 3,5 jaar geduurd. Ik ben gewoon in sittard behandeld en daar ook in het gips gelegd. Ik heb veel gezwommen in die tijd. Daarna moest ik de draad oppakken. Ik ben een jaar kwijt geraakt op de lagere school. Inmiddales 43 jaar oud, ik ben volledig hersteld, doe alles. Ik lees jullie berichten, maar haal er niet uit dat er kinderen ook voor lange tijd in het gips worden gelegd. Succes.

----------


## Hannelore37

Hoi Onze dochter van 7 heb ook de ziekte van Perthes.Eerst wisten ze het niet omdat ze toen 6 maanden was en ze kwamen erachter dat ze een heupluxatie had.Ze heb toen veel mee gemaakt twee weken ziekenhuis en 3 maanden gipsbroek.Daarna moesten we om de half jaar terug komen voor foto`s te laten maken.Helaas was het elke keer van nou het groei heel langzaam maar kom maar over een half jaar weer terug.Zo hebben we gelopen tot 2011 dat de dokter zei jullie moeten met haar naar Rotterdam kinderziekenhuis kijken wat de artsen daar zeggen.We zijn toen in Rotterdam geweest daar hebben ze ook foto`s gemaakt en inderdaad de bol groei heel langzaam en we kregen te horen dat ze de ziekte van Perthes heeft.Verder wou de dokter er niet veel aan doen omdat ze er nog geen last van heeft wel zei hij dat we elke jaar een controlle moesten doen.Vorig jaar was het nog het zelfde van de botgroei dus 5 augustus mogen we weer.Nu klaag mn dochter wel om meer pijn bij haar knieen en heup.Ook kan je het goed zien als ze loop dat ze soms toch wel erg waggelt dat gaan we ook zeker met de dokter over hebben.Ik heb gelezen dat het ongeveer 3 tot 5 jaar duurd en daarna zal alles weer goed zijn.
Toch maak ik me zorgen ( zo zijn moeders :Embarrassment: ) zal het echt genezen en zal het als ze ouder wordt weg zijn.
Wie heeft er tips of heb antwoord op mn vragen.
Ook maak ik me druk omdat ik zelf reuma heb of ze later ook geen reuma krijg omdat ze nu al top met haar heupen/benen.
heel veel liefst Hannelore bedankt alvast.

----------

